# little feedback on my website please?



## matthewo (Sep 26, 2012)

hi, i just changed the layout of my personal website around a little.  could someone check it out.  its just a simple html site, nothing flashy, just to host personal fun photos.  i have another website ready if i wish to start posting people photography

the website doesnt have much content on the front page right now, but i plan to have the small 500x200px slide show, that you see there, then photos under it.  then off to the side galleries of like photos, or events, or locations.

orseinv.com - photography

thanks for looking


----------



## tirediron (Sep 27, 2012)

So far so good...  I would try and get a little 'About me' information in their as well as maybe a line or two about where, when, etc.


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks ok.  Some things I noticed: the front page landscape photo wouldnt open when I clicked on it. When I clicked on the photos below it opened in a new window which I didnt like.  
I liked the galleries.


----------



## matthewo (Sep 28, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> Looks ok. Some things I noticed: the front page landscape photo wouldnt open when I clicked on it. When I clicked on the photos below it opened in a new window which I didnt like.
> I liked the galleries.



thank you,  i never got around to making the photo a link.  i fixed it all now,  i will have more to put there, but this was kinda just a test.

thanks, i think you are correct on the opening in a new page thing,  check the website out now, i think its much better, it uses script to open the photo in a window on the page, then you click it to close like most website...


----------

